# Original wood furniture on a Czech VZ 58!



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey guys and gals! Its been a while since I posted last.

So, I ordered a set of the original wood furniture for my mothers VZ 58 for her birthday.
It came originally with the wood impregnated plastic (beaver barf) and uncomfortable folding stock.

The new furniture looks awesome and the cheek weld is a lot more comfortable!
Here are some pics.

Before:



After:













Different lighting


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Sweet! I need a smoke now.lol.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Been wanting to do something like that with a Yugo, very nice.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I like it! I bet it's a lot more comfortable to shoot now. A friend has an AK with the "beaver barf" (love that term), stock. Long ass barrel.


----------

